# AJ (: my gorgeous boy



## Pelfe (Nov 1, 2008)

He is an 8 year old dog we rescued from a farm as a pup.
He is nearly blind and we believe he is a cross between a black lab, springer spaniel and border collie :001_huh:

AJ as a pup









AJ after a swim









AJ having a nap









Offering me a paw









In our living room (awaiting new sofas)









Dressed up for halloween!









Hope you like!


----------



## gemnjoe04 (Oct 17, 2008)

3 good breeds in one hes lovely has them please love me eyes


----------



## Pelfe (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes ;D
weird to think he was a freebie!
silly farmer beat him with a pitchfork hence he is very very wary of men wearing caps.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww what a sweetheart.. he looks a very happy dog indeed


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Gorgeous dog....lovely pics


----------



## Pelfe (Nov 1, 2008)

*Thankyou for the kind comments ;D
never shown him off before aha*


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aww hes so lovely, thank goodness you saved him


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

He's a blessing petal ...


----------



## Pelfe (Nov 1, 2008)

Thankingyousss xx


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

He looks a happy fella!

The earlier picture just remind me of my 'Chance'!

Picasa Web Albums - Mike - Lynda


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Hes lovely


----------

